# Churchill AVRE



## Joe2 (Apr 19, 2007)

I was just wondering about the main gun of the Churchill AVRE. Its was the 280mm SPIGOT mortar (right?), but was it breech or muzzle loading? Iv'e seen pictures of a SPIGOT mortar being used by Home Guardsmen, and it looks definately Muzzle loading. My question is, was the weapon modified for tank use, or did the crews fire one shot and retreat?


----------



## amrit (Apr 19, 2007)

It was muzzle loading - one of the main criticisms of it was that the loader had to stick his body out of the tank to load it.

EDIT - forgot to answer the rest of your question. I'm not sure what you mean by modify - it was particular to the CHurchill's development for that role (so it says in "Churchill's Secret weapons: The Story of Hobart's Funnies"). And yes, after firing and to protect the loader, the tank did have to retreat. But then again, it wasn't meant to be an attacking tank anyway, but an infantry support weapon.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 22, 2007)

Interesting, any photos of this vehicle to post?


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 23, 2007)

yes indeedy


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 30, 2007)

Funny looking tank. It looks like something wierd out of Apocolyptic War Machines or something...


----------



## Joe2 (May 2, 2007)

It actually worked quite well (I think...). I think of it as a British Sturmtiger.


----------



## Joe2 (May 2, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Funny looking tank. It looks like something wierd out of Apocolyptic War Machines or something...


It wasn't called one of Hobo's Funnies for nothing!


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

WWI origins are obvious.


----------



## trackend (May 3, 2007)

I found this little snippet the other day relating to a churchill vet so much for Post combat stress dissorder support, after WW2 it was non exsistant even my old man had it until the 80,s.
Defence Internet | Defence News | Veteran lays wartime 'ghosts' to rest


----------



## Joe2 (May 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> WWI origins are obvious.


The Churchill did evolve from the WW1 heavies. The first designs had the guns on the side, like in WW1.
But the Churchill MkVII is my favorate...along with the Crocodile flame thrower.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 8, 2007)

It does have a very WW1 look to it for a WW2 tank...


----------



## Joe2 (May 9, 2007)

trackend said:


> I found this little snippet the other day relating to a churchill vet so much for Post combat stress dissorder support, after WW2 it was non exsistant even my old man had it until the 80,s.
> Defence Internet | Defence News | Veteran lays wartime 'ghosts' to rest



well in ww1, people with post traumatic stress (or shellshock) where shot.


----------



## trackend (May 10, 2007)

I remember many years ago seeing ( I dont think it was a Hobart Funny) a tank trap dozer picture, based on a pair of tandem Churchills that I believe produced a 12ft ditch on a single pass. Any of you guys either seen the picture of heard of this?. If memory serves me right the picture showed Winston Churchill standing along side the trench containing the dozer.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 13, 2007)

I don't think I have but it certainly sounds like one of those ideas that is possible...


----------

